# VHF Antenna



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

I plan on being out at the edge quite a bit fishing and was wondering everyone's experience with what you need for a VHF antenna.

I know conditions will always vary with atmosphere but how big of an antenna do I need.

Keep in mind that the only thing I need it for is to call the Coast Guard or TowBoat US in case of an emergency or breakdown.

Thanks.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You are close to the outer range for a 6 db vhf antenna. Although the coast guard has such a high antenna they are usually accessible and they would gladley call boat us in a non emergancy situation. If your boat is a big boat a 10 db antenna is the best. 1 piece 17 foot about 25 lbs and around $300.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I often wondered about that. mines a Shakespeare I believe either 6 or 8 ft. It doesnt have any real information on it. I know I pick up the weather channel deal but have never heard any chatter at all on it. I get it from west marine for less than 100 bucks but it was on sale at the time.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

6 db is the best size a small boat can handle I beleive it is 8 ft. make sure it's mounted on top of an aluminum T top. If they are mounted close to the side of a T top there quality of use will be reduced in certain directions when the t top is between the antenna and site trying to be contacted.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't have a T-top but would lol. its mounted on the top side of the haul in the open. its on the bracket that allows to be put down while it on the trailer. just thought one would hear more chatter on the water.lol


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 on Shakespeare high gain antenna (>6db.)
Price-matched through West Marine.
pic of mine attached.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

I got an 18 foot Robalo center console with bimini top. Seems the only place I can put it is on the side of the CC and a shorter antenna because it won't go up with the bimini top and I don't know where else I could get a 8 footer without it getting in the way. I got the Shakespeare 4400 3 foot 3db one but I want to be sure before I install it.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

This where my 8ft is located.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Cool thanks.

How does it do there if you are running fast in choppy waters?


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

almo100 said:


> Cool thanks.
> 
> How does it do there if you are running fast in choppy waters?


I have never had any problems at all. through my monthly maintenance, I chack all me screws and bolts to make sure everything stays tight as most knows that vibration is any boat or auto enemy.:yes:


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I might go that route instead. MORE MONEY MORE MONEY!! 

They say boats are money pits and I agree but it's one FUN money pit.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have used all brands and sizes. I like digital antennas but shakespear is also a close second choice. West will price match either brand.


----------

